# Compassionate Leave for Pet Loss



## Brightonian (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, I hope it's ok to post here, I wasn't sure where to!

Unfortunately I lost my beloved boy cat George on Halloween. It's been a really hard time and I did have a few days off work.

What's also unfortunate is my employer doesn't recognise pets in their compassionate leave policy, my leave therefore was unpaid until a manager intervened.

I am now looking to change this for my colleagues benefit. I realise pets aren't for everyone but for some it's everything!

I am collating evidence as to why they should be recognised and wondered if anyone out there had support from their employer around this in the form of paid compassionate leave, animals being recognised etc.

Many thanks xxx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry about George; he was beautiful. 

When I was a curate my ten year old border collie was run over while I was walking him - the driver didn’t stop. I took two days off (I could barely speak or move) and everyone was lovely: condolence cards, flowers etc.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Sorry for the loss of George.

Unfortunately though you may be fighting a losing battle trying to get conditions changed.

I've taken leave in the past out of my quota when a pet has died. There has never been an inkling that I could take compassionate as that is reserved for close family members in my organisation.

Let us know if you get anywhere.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Everyone is different; I'd never think to take a day off when a pet dies but to be honest, I find that being busy gives you less time to think about your loss. Also I don't think I've ever worked in a place where the death of a pet would be considered a bereavement tho' all pet owners know that it's exactly that.
Sorry George is no longer with you; he looks lovely, like all black cats.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I work in a pet company and compassionate leave for pet loss is very much standard


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss.  I think its a good idea if you need time off .


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jan 2, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. I think loosing a pet is just as painful as a family member passing - our pets are our whole life, our family, our children; why should it be different? Totally support this 100%, wish I had more input in terms of employer acknowledgment but please let me know if there is a petition or anything I can put my name on for this. Xx


----------



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

I got one compassionate day, then the rest they let me take out of the next cycle of holidays. And, so so very sorry for your loss. Your boy looks exactly like my Megs, who is 16 and fading now. RIP.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

It isn’t recognised in our organisation but someone was given 3 days compassionate leave followed by 4 days holiday leave! Not sure how they managed to wangle that.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

I didn't get time off when my Nuggy died, 3 weeks later i lost my husband and was given compassionate leave, the pain and grief were the same when i lost each of them.


----------



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow Ella, so so sorry to hear about all this, what an awful time that was for you *hug*


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

SpencerK said:


> Wow Ella, so so sorry to hear about all this, what an awful time that was for you *hug*


Thank you. It was a very difficult time. I remember driving to work after losing Nuggy and i saw a fox, i convinced myself it was Nuggy. Cheshire is known for its wildlife and it was the early hours, but it was a nice thought thinking it was Nuggy. Then lost my husband in a car accident, he was 33. With the support from my family i somehow managed to cope but it's still quite raw.


----------



## Brightonian (Aug 6, 2013)

How long has it been Ella x


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Brightonian said:


> How long has it been Ella x





Brightonian said:


> How long has it been Ella x


Almost 6 months, i never thought i'd be a widow at 28. That's why i got Lulu, i needed something to focus on apart from my studies. She's been a massive help!


----------



## Brightonian (Aug 6, 2013)

Ella28 said:


> Almost 6 months, i never thought i'd be a widow at 28. That's why i got Lulu, i needed something to focus on apart from my studies. She's been a massive help!


Oh blimey! 28! Who is Lulu xx


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Brightonian said:


> Oh blimey! 28! Who is Lulu xx


Lulu is my Labrador, her previous owners didn't want her, they said she was 'too lively', but all puppies are, she's nearly one and is an absolute joy, very boisterous and energetic, when she visited us before we adopted her she ran into the living room and jumped onto the settee, she stayed there the whole visit, just watching us, and now that she's with us i've put her fleece blanket on the settee for her


----------



## Brightonian (Aug 6, 2013)

Lulu sounds wonderful ♥


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Brightonian said:


> Lulu sounds wonderful ♥


Yes she's a mummys girl and my mum spoils her rotten!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

George looks like my Gripper who passed in 2003 but it was October 13. Are there any employers that recognise pet bereavement? I have wondered whether there are any sympathetic employers who give compassionate leave for pet bereavement or to care for a sick pet.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of George he was beautiful looks just like our Tiggy-lulu.
I definitely think employers need to rethink their policy regarding compassionate leave for pet bereavement. I used to work for the nhs unfortunately my health deteriorated and I lost my job without I feel the correct support. My mum and I just lost our boy Jack a few days ago but I used to feel an enormous amount of distress if he wasnt well and I had a shift to work. My dad was still with us then but I still worried. I think if employers were more supportive it would help reduce the stress and lessen the chance of people ending up off sick. I lost my dad in 2012 and was off sick with stress and Crohn's but none of the days were counted as compassionate leave during a sickness review. Several years later I lost my job as I was 5 hours short!!
I wish you luck with this and would sign a petition to help.


----------

